# another DIYMA 12 review



## rcantu (Aug 21, 2005)

ok I just tried my diyma out. Here's my set up: Alpine W200 + H701. Brax x2400 for the front stage Seas Lotus Reference and Brax x2000 bridged for the sub (740 watts). I had an arc 12d4 wired series before so I wouldn't kill the sub. My car is a nissan titan crew cab and the enclosure is fiberglass/mdf and a little over 1 cubic foot. I'm not a pro but I've been into car audio for 18 years as a hobbyist and gone through several set ups over the years which I've installed myself.

My opinions so far is it's definitely more for SQ only. My type of music is R&B and rap which you all know how it sounds. Compared to my Arc , it definitely puts out more bass. At first it didn't seem like much but now I can tell a bigger difference. Maybe it needed to be broken in a little.

I'd say it blends in much better in a way that I don't have to crank up the volume as much (increased headroom). I tried some Gwen Stefani tracks and for that type of music it's very good. During bass tracks like Mike Jones and such it bottoms out very easily in a way that I have to turn the volume down. Ludracris' Get Back doesn't need to be turned down as much though. I tried other tracks for about 45 minutes playing w/ the subwoofer xover points, slope, amp gain, etc and my results seemed very consistent.

So imho it's a nice output SQ only sub which is what NPDang said it would be. it's not an SQL sub and it was never claimed to be. I'm going to keep playing around with it and see if I want to keep it or not. For the price point of this sub compared to others in this range I'd say it's pretty good. I'm just more of an SQL guy myself.


----------



## VaVroom1 (Dec 2, 2005)

rcantu said:


> ok I just tried my diyma out. Here's my set up: Alpine W200 + H701. Brax x2400 for the front stage Seas Lotus Reference and Brax x2000 bridged for the sub (740 watts). I had an arc 12d4 wired series before so I wouldn't kill the sub. My car is a nissan titan crew cab and the enclosure is fiberglass/mdf and a little over 1 cubic foot. I'm not a pro but I've been into car audio for 18 years as a hobbyist and gone through several set ups over the years which I've installed myself.
> 
> My opinions so far is it's definitely more for SQ only. My type of music is R&B and rap which you all know how it sounds. Compared to my Arc , it definitely puts out more bass. At first it didn't seem like much but now I can tell a bigger difference. Maybe it needed to be broken in a little.
> 
> ...


this has been bothering me. do you (or anyone here for that matter) have the iasca cd? if yes, towards the end of track 5, does superman takes off majestically or falls flat with a pop?


----------



## rcantu (Aug 21, 2005)

sorry i don't.


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

VaVroom1 said:


> this has been bothering me. do you (or anyone here for that matter) have the iasca cd? if yes, towards the end of track 5, does superman takes off majestically or falls flat with a pop?


No pop, we tested it with Track 5, full blast.


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

I seriously think that pop is bad amplifier clipping. I can't get my sub to pop even with an 1100w amp unless the signal clips hard.

Hey Dual where is your review? Don't you want to win another sub haha


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

npdang said:


> I seriously think that pop is bad amplifier clipping. I can't get my sub to pop even with an 1100w amp unless the signal clips hard.
> 
> Hey Dual where is your review? Don't you want to win another sub haha


http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2786

Dude, mine was over 5 paragraphs.. -> Instant win!!


----------



## VaVroom1 (Dec 2, 2005)

dual700 said:


> No pop, we tested it with Track 5, full blast.


yay! way to go!!


----------

